# T/A Cablecard Issue Cox Communications



## ksalwitz (Oct 24, 2004)

Hi,
Tuesday I started having problems with SDV signals in my Bolt. I then checked my series 3 HD. It seemed to be having the same problem. Rebooted (unplugged all) TA's and TiVo's. Still no SDV signals or Hockey package. Just to be clear, I've been using this set up for months with no problems. This is a very recent development first noticed February 20. Went through the call to TiVo experts at Cox Monday night (1 hour of nothing). Told me to check again in the morning. Went back in this morning and the series 3 HD was working and the Bolts were both a no go. Was there an update to the Bolts in the last 3-5 days that anyone is aware of? The tech will be coming tomorrow. He's the expert in the area (for real) and hopefully resolve the issue as long as it's not TiVo's problem. Any feedback would help. I'm in the Phoenix Metro area.

TIA,
Ken

2/22 update:
They didn't send the tech that I requested, failure number one. They sent a third party tech, failure number two. I requested a Cox employee that is the Regional TiVo expert. Seems there was a signal problem...hmm imagine that. So the first thing they wanted to do was replace the cable cards...no. "Normally if there's a problem it's either the T/A, or a signal issue" I tell the tech. "I'll wait for my supervisor". Ok so same thing with supervisor. As soon as he sees the splitter placed before the TiVo/Tuning Adapter tries to blame the problem on that. :-| . Eventually they replace one of the T/A's and send signal hits (boosts) from the office) to the other one and problem solved. I tried to explain how the splitter works with the TiVo and T/A, and the supervisor seemed unimpressed even though he's only seen 4 TiVo's. Soooo.... the bottom line is that the time wasted from lack of knowledge led to a 1.5 hour visit that should have been 15 minutes.


----------



## markfug (Feb 29, 2012)

I gave up the TiVo in 2016. I'm with Cox in Chandler. I had 13 tech visits over 2 months. 40+ hours of my time sitting around with these guys. Channels continued to disappear and no On Demand. So then, I became so worn out that I gave up and went the the Cox Contour. 2 years on, I really just hate it. It's not just because I've had to give up 4 Contour boxes with 100s of hours in recordings over the last 2 years.

I've come back looking to the forums get back into my TiVo even if I lose channels; plus I hate On Demand even when it works. I've want to see if the TiVos are still plagued. Looking around here, I might be asking for more trouble.

Previously, I had Cox San Diego, and I lived in a 1927 bungalow without TiVo issues for 4 years. Now I live in a brand new building wired for fiber (RFoG).


----------



## Okiesnipe (Sep 5, 2017)

>> I'm with Cox in Chandler

Chandler, OK ? Cox Tulsa or OKC ?

I'm with Cox Tulsa and had setup problems until they sent a contracted service tech from Stillwater. He knew Tivo's as they use them for access to Stillwater Cable. His visit only lasted 20 minutes. He eliminated the TA I had and went strait Cable Card. I'm only missing one channel in HD; CW.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

markfug said:


> I've come back looking to the forums get back into my TiVo even if I lose channels; plus I hate On Demand even when it works. I've want to see if the TiVos are still plagued. Looking around here, I might be asking for more trouble.


I'm with Cox in Tucson. Setup was the hardest part. A poorly informed tech who was biased against cable cards came out. He pulled multiple cable cards from the bottom of his work bag which, surprise, didn't work. Eventually we found one that worked but took forever to associate with my account since he transposed some numbers. Once his work was done, everything worked fine.

Since then, I've personally added a tuning adapter and upgraded my TiVo with no issues. At the time, Cox allowed me to do that over the phone.

I get all of the channels I pay for - the sports package, HBO, and NFL Redzone. On Demand works but I hardly use it. 
The only maintenance is that the tuning adapter needs to be power cycled probably once a month.

Would I do it again? Yes. A lifetimed TiVo and Mini save me at least $35 a month in Cox HD DVR receiver fees. I also get to pull shows off to an iPad or computer. But I understand the hesitation.


----------



## markfug (Feb 29, 2012)

Okiesnipe said:


> >> I'm with Cox in Chandler
> 
> Chandler, OK ? Cox Tulsa or OKC ?
> 
> I'm with Cox Tulsa and had setup problems until they sent a contracted service tech from Stillwater. He knew Tivo's as they use them for access to Stillwater Cable. His visit only lasted 20 minutes. He eliminated the TA I had and went strait Cable Card. I'm only missing one channel in HD; CW.


Actually, Arizona. I replied to the guy in Phoenix which I figured he would know. Cox Phoenix runs the area.


----------



## markfug (Feb 29, 2012)

powrcow said:


> I'm with Cox in Tucson. Setup was the hardest part. A poorly informed tech who was biased against cable cards came out. He pulled multiple cable cards from the bottom of his work bag which, surprise, didn't work. Eventually we found one that worked but took forever to associate with my account since he transposed some numbers. Once his work was done, everything worked fine.
> 
> Since then, I've personally added a tuning adapter and upgraded my TiVo with no issues. At the time, Cox allowed me to do that over the phone.
> 
> ...


My big issue is the fiber wired building I'm in. It just takes the typical TiVo compatibility issues and puts them on steroids. After I gave up the TiVo, I saw the Cox tech guys in the utility room of my apartment building. Turns out they set up TIVo Bolt in the room to do testing. Maybe, they said at the time the Bolts worked better with the fiber system, but I was already over it all. I still had a contract for the Roamio I had.


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

I've been on Cox in San Diego for just over two years. I have replaced the TA three times and the CC once. The issue is that the TA drops connection and I lose more than my premium channels ie: things like CSPAN CNN and the HD package channels. I get the std definition channels but that's not what I'm paying to receive.

I was on Comcast for four years and never had a problem because they don't use a TA. Even the Cisco engineers who designed the product told the carriers that the box was unnecessary (I worked there and knew who to go to for answers). 

The best thing seems to be to check your connection every morning and hope things will be up the next morning - otherwise spend an hour with an illiterate tech who can't help unless you take everything apart and rebuild it - I say illiterate because it's obvious that they are working from a pre-printed script and can't wing it on their own.


----------

